

Possible Anne Boleyn portrait found using facial recognition software - wrongc0ntinent
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/feb/16/anne-boleyn-portrait-found-using-facial-recognition-software

======
TheLoneWolfling
Something to note.

This suffers from the same problem cancer screening does, namely an absurdly
low probability of false positives still ends up with high error rates.

They really need to mention how many paintings were tested overall.

